# Can some foods change the colors of our tortoises and turtles?



## Highly recommended (Feb 1, 2022)

If u feed ur tortoise pellets that are orange will it affect the skin color? 

Can some foods change colors in turtles and tortoises? 

I'm thinking about flamingos they get there colors from food can it happen with turtles?

My friend says he stopped feeding his sulcata orange pellets because his skin turned slightly orange is this true or is he joking with me?


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 1, 2022)

NOTE: I'm not a reptile nutritionist, nor do I play one on TV.

I imagine that some foods, if fed in sufficient quantities, could lead to color changes in tortoises.

I'm interested to follow this thread.

Jamie


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Feb 1, 2022)

?
Yes, I wonder . .?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 1, 2022)

Well…..our almost 8 year old Sulcata eats greens all day, every day. During Summer, more green grass, green hibiscus leaves, green grape leaves, more grass & some more green grass. Many bright yellow dandelion blossoms, along with bright red & pink hibiscus blooms. More green grass, more green grape leaves. Green dandelion leaves. Green kale, green to pale green romaine. Green opuntia pads. Bright red to magenta cactus “tuna” fruit too.

Our sully - still normal yellow & brown & black bits. Eyes - normal.
She has yet to turn green. 

My conclusion: Im going to say - tortoise coloration, if fed normal foods remain their standard color.


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 1, 2022)

I have not seen this in tortoises. However, In some aquatic turtles, such as painted and maps, their colors will definitely brighten, reds deeper, orange more pronounced with a better diet. Some of the better Koi pellets include spirulina to enhance the colors in koi. When I feed this in my pond, the turtles also develop better/brighter colors. There is a seasonal difference to color intensity as well with some aquatics.


----------



## jeff kushner (Feb 1, 2022)

Very interesting topic....rather out-of-the-box thinking......but I like it!

Flamingos turn red or pink b/c of the shrimp they eat, or so it is said.

I would hypothesize; that a natural substance like chlorophyll will not induce a color change however with a substance that doesn't break down such as the coloring in the shrimp, it may happen in some animals.

and no, I have no idea how the shrimp get their color...



jeff


----------



## Big Ron (Feb 1, 2022)

The old saying about carrots are good for your eyes,the German army during WW2 they made the pilots eat tons of carrots and it actually after a long term caused their skin to turn orange according to a show on the military channel???


----------



## Highly recommended (Feb 1, 2022)

So if it works can someone explain why it happens? 
@Markw84 is the spirulina responsible for the color change or is in the koi food something different?

spirulina is not in the tortoise Pellets my friend used could it be a different ingredient?


----------



## Bridgebob (Feb 1, 2022)

Highly recommended said:


> If u feed ur tortoise pellets that are orange will it affect the skin color?
> 
> Can some foods change colors in turtles and tortoises?
> 
> ...


My Eastern Box Turtle blends almost perfectly with her bedding (coconut scraps). It's weird! She is a baby and growing but her shell absolutely mimics her bedding.

It can't be from the food. She eats just fruit and eggs now. Mostly bananas, mangoes and berries with reptivite.

Get some day glow stuff, put it in their living space - and see what happens! Glowing Tortoises would be awesome!

My EBT does eat her bedding though.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Feb 1, 2022)

Bridgebob said:


> My Eastern Box Turtle blends almost perfectly with her bedding (coconut scraps). It's weird! She is a baby and growing but her shell absolutely mimics her bedding.
> 
> It can't be from the food. She eats just fruit and eggs now. Mostly bananas, mangoes and berries with reptivite.
> 
> ...


Ah'hh so she's part Chameleon . . ?


----------



## Bridgebob (Feb 1, 2022)

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ah'hh so she's part Chameleon . . ?


It must be a fact. She does eat some of her bedding! I have to pick her up and pull bedding scraps out of her mouth.

I can see her always in her luxury condo but my relatives can't.

She is one spoiled girl!!


----------



## Jan A (Feb 1, 2022)

Big Ron said:


> The old saying about carrots are good for your eyes,the German army during WW2 they made the pilots eat tons of carrots and it actually after a long term caused their skin to turn orange according to a show on the military channel???


Same happened to me as an infant. I was allergic to milk, so my folks fed me lots of carrot juice. I turned a nice golden color with yellow eyes.


----------

